# Keeping Spices Fresh



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't ever remember a tread on this subject.
I'm looking for any way to keep my spices fresh for more than a couple of weeks. It wouldn't be a bad thing if this was incorporated into a spice rack that I could mount on the boat.
I've tried jars and bags and containers that claim to be airtight. But my spices die a rather quick death, either turning into clumps or just plain losing their kick.
A few we use frequently enough that this isn't a problem, but those spices we use rarely, but often enough not to want (or remember) to buy them fresh each time, aren't lasting well.
Perhaps I should mention we live and sail primarily in the Windward Islands.
Thanks


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Ms.westi puts some rice in the salt shaker . Possibly you could come up with a way to wrap some rice in a packet that will breath and put in the spice container .


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Moisture absorbers and keep away from light.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Do you have a vacuum sealer on board?

Maybe seal the oddball spices in a vacuum bag between uses?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

JimMcGee said:


> Do you have a vacuum sealer on board?
> 
> Maybe seal the oddball spices in a vacuum bag between uses?


Not yet, but one day soon we hope.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Vacuum bagging works. Do up two of everything you want. Small jar with rescue tape around it. Fill spice rack from that. Store for when you can’t replace or for hard to get favorite vacuum bagged. Every in opaque bags or a dark locker. We also try to buy spices in metal containers and tape tops. Seems to work better than plastic.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, many of the spices I dearly love are liquid; oyster sauce, soy sauce, Yoshida Gourmet Sauce, etc... The only thing that works on these is refrigeration after they've been opened. For those of you that have not tried Oyster Sauce or Yoshida Gourmet Sauce, you are missing out on some of the tastiest sauces that you will ever find for stir fry and marinades. 

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

travlin-easy said:


> Unfortunately, many of the spices I dearly love are liquid; oyster sauce, soy sauce, Yoshida Gourmet Sauce, etc... The only thing that works on these is refrigeration after they've been opened. For those of you that have not tried Oyster Sauce or Yoshida Gourmet Sauce, you are missing out on some of the tastiest sauces that you will ever find for stir fry and marinades.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Gary


Hoisin -- yum :grin

And the real stuff will keep on the shelf, it doesn't have to go in the fridge.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

capta-
Some spices come in mini "ice cube trays" so they can be kept fresh in the freezer. If they are spice that you would normally put in wet foods, you can find "cocktail" ice cube trays, or mix some with the best water and freeze them out in thin sheets, then bag the sheets. The water becomes a barrier against oxygen and other aging.
But for jars or containers? If it is waterproof it is probably sealed as well as you need. TO make things keep longer, drop in silica gel packs (which can be re-used by just heating them up) and oxygen absorber packs. These look the same, but are strictly one-shot. You buy 10/50/100 in a mylar bag, and whatever you don't use immediately, store in a tight air-tight container because once they start absorbing oxygen, it is a one-way process. But those are what are used commercially to keep food fresh on the shelf.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Dry Top makes excellent little plastic silica gel packs. You can stick them inside the lid or you can keep the spices in a bag with the capsul. The recharge in a few minutes in a microwave. If all you have is an oven or pan, metal packaging works better.

One way or the other, moisture is the problem.


----------



## Scottrgrewe (Aug 28, 2018)

pdqaltair said:


> Dry Top makes excellent little plastic silica gel packs. You can stick them inside the lid or you can keep the spices in a bag with the capsul. The recharge in a few minutes in a microwave. If all you have is an oven or pan, metal packaging works better.
> 
> One way or the other, moisture is the problem.


+1 silica packs
As a chef I add them to cup and pint "deli containers" for all dry goods.


----------



## Telesail (Dec 28, 2011)

seasonedpioneers.com sells sealed foil packs of most spices that seem to last forever. We use them the whole time and have never noticed them going off. If you want larger quantities then rice (for powdered spice, you just use a little spice sieve to take out the rice when you use them) works. Otherwise vacuum packing.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Any spice that comes from a seed will remain fresher than any previously ground spices. So for pepper bring whole pepper corns, Cumin, get whole Cumin seeds; same with Coriander, Cardamom etc.
Spices derived from leaves like Oregano, Basil, Chervil etc will lose potency pretty quickly. The frozen packets previousl mentioned are a good choice or you can freeze your own. Garlic and Ginger work well with the frozen packets too.
I use a dedicated coffee grinder for my spices in my kitchen. Not sure if they make a 12V version yet. A mortar and pestle will do the same job just requiring a bit more elbow grease.


----------



## Mike Banks (Aug 19, 2011)

Take spice container as supplied from Supermarket. put spice conatiners in screw top plastic air tight jar--with porous sachet of silica gel dessicant. 

Alternately, roll each spice container in Glad Wrap.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Foodsaver makes a dual 110v/12v vacuum packing device. It's been sitting in my cart, waiting for the right excuse.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008CXSKJA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_N3BWBbZNRQPF3

If you get a large vacuum container, you can store several spice jars inside and seal the whole thing at once.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005OTXS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_M8BWBbRZDMW7Z

I go through phases with vac sealing at home. When I'm on my game, it remarkably extends shelf life. Better, I can buy larger quantities that I know won't spoil before I finish them. It's not just money saving, there are many times I will avoid a purchase of something I like, simply because I know it will spoil too fast for the quantity.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Foodsaver makes a dual 110v/12v vacuum packing device. It's been sitting in my cart, waiting for the right excuse.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008CXSKJA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_N3BWBbZNRQPF3
> 
> ...


Our big hesitancy w/vac sealers is carrying the bags to last a year or two. It seems if one really used it you'd use a lot of bags. We've considered the benefits of sealing spare parts as well as foodstuffs and even small batteries.I'm sure we'd find many more uses, too, like sealing charter guest's phones for trips to the beach?
And then there's picking the right one.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Waterproof bags specifically for electronics...then into a small roll top dry bag.
Inexpensive insurance...

The vac bags, buy in rolls. You have room/space


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

For the spices, you buy the special rigid container I linked and reuse it. It has a vacuum port. As RU mentioned, don’t buy vac bags for other things, buy the continuous roll. You cut off the length you want and the unit allows you to put a seal on each end. A roll about the size of a roll of paper towels would likely last 2 years. 

If I was sealing something I planned to access several times, I would make the bag a few inches long. This way there was plenty to reseal, after slicing it open at the old seal and I didn’t need to make a new bag. Cheese was an example of a commonly reused item. It would last in perpetuity when vacuumed. 

When I take off, I’m sure I will have one. For our current seasonal use, I’ve not been committed.


----------



## magdiego (Mar 2, 2014)

Food Saver also makes an adaptor that will vacuum seal a mason canning jar, using the regular metal lid. It comes in both wide- and regular-mouth sizes.

My mom has a seal-a-meal version, and has used vacuum-sealed canning jars for years. Much cheaper than buying the special canisters.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> ....
> If I was sealing something I planned to access several times, I would make the bag a few inches long. This way there was plenty to reseal, after slicing it open at the old seal......


Good point. 
Plan the break down of your bulks.
I went too 'bulky' in my 1st shot.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

All of the above but also cool dry and dark.

UV breaks down most herbs and spices.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Ulladh said:


> All of the above but also cool dry and dark.
> 
> UV breaks down most herbs and spices.


Both cool and dry are kinda hard to come by on a boat in the tropics, hence the thread.


----------

